# جميع البرامج الى بتحتاجها بعد تنزيل الويندوز



## MIKEL MIK (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*البرامج دى بيحتاجها اى جهاز بعد الويندوز وان شاء الله مش هتحتاج اى برنامجد بعد دى 

برنامج CCleaner 

http://www.filehippo.com/download_cc...5b2562bffaa8c/

برنامج Firefox 3.0 اضافى اذا كنت تريده

http://www.filehippo.com/download_fi...1e3be232b9649/

برنامج 
K-Lite Codec Pack 3.95 (Full)

http://www.filehippo.com/download_kl...2954539e6a506/

برنامج QuickTime Alternative 2.6.0

http://www.filehippo.com/download_qu...f85e5232638a6/

برنامج Real Alternative 1.80 

http://www.filehippo.com/download_re...3f847ccd273e8/

برانامج RealPlayer 11.0.0.446

http://www.filehippo.com/download_re...0c8e761c6518d/

برنامج Winamp 5.53 Full 

http://www.filehippo.com/download_wi...7786c4bb96e60/

برنامج Windows Media Player 11

http://www.filehippo.com/download_wi...a32383aebded1/

برنامج Skype 

http://www.filehippo.com/download_sk...502e077f89405/

برنامج Windows Live Messenger 

http://www.filehippo.com/download_ms...0803c6e2ae456/

برنامج yahoo9.0

http://www.4shared.com/file/28731624...hoo90.html?s=1

برنامج Tweak UI 2.1

http://www.filehippo.com/download_tw...2af19d861188b/

برنامج WinRAR

http://www.filehippo.com/download_wi...feae81d772a10/

برنامج Adobe Reader 9.0
http://www.filehippo.com/download_ad...656c7a54acfeb/

برنامج Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.6
http://www.filehippo.com/download_ja...74fc092802ec8/​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااا ياماااااااااااايكل
لتعبك ولمجهووووووووووووووودك
ربنا يبارك حياااااااااتك وتعبـــــــــك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي بشبوش علي مرورك الجميل


نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا مايكل يا عسل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2008)

رااااااااائع يا مايكل ​

ميرررررررررسى على البرامج 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 ديسمبر 2008)

_*مرسي يا رنون يا سكر

مرسي يا كوكو يا جميل

نورتوا الموضوع​*_


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco

رائع  اخي 
ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي استاذ كليم علي مرورك الجميل


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## AFRAIM (28 ديسمبر 2008)

شركرا على هذا المجهد الرائع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا مايكل مجهود جميل والبرامج لما جربت افتح الياهو ادانى الجمله دى
 The file link that you requested is not valid. *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي AFRAIM علي مرورك الجميل

معلش يا كوكي مده الرفع خلصت في الموقع

وانا جبت لنك تاني من هنا

انا جربته وشغال تمام جربيه ولو في اي حاجه قوليلي

مرسي علي مرورك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى اوى يا مايكل كوكو اه شغال تمام​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*اي خدمه يا كوكي 

وده ياهوه 9 معرب 

مرسي علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## بوسى هانى (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع بس ممكن تشرح لنا كل رابط معنا اية وبيعمل اية وكيفية التشغيل واية استخدامة و كيفية تحميلة وشكرا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يناير 2009)

بوسى هانى قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك الرائع بس ممكن تشرح لنا كل رابط معنا اية وبيعمل اية وكيفية التشغيل واية استخدامة و كيفية تحميلة وشكرا




*
شكرا لمرورك الجميل بوسي

وبالنسبه لشرح الروابط

شوفي الموضوع هيفيدك كتير

 جميع مواقع الرفع بالتفصيل
​*


----------



## بوسى هانى (10 يناير 2009)

انا متشكرة جدا بس انتةلم تعطنى جواب صريح كيفية تحملها وشرح كيفية استخدمها بوسى هانى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يناير 2009)

*اضغطي علي رابك البرنامج اللي انتي عايزاه

ولما تفتح الصفحه اضغطي علي تحميل

ولو في اي مشكله في اي برنامج قوليلي


شكرا علي مرورك
​*


----------



## Ferrari (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا على موضوعك الجميل والمميز يا مايكل

الرب يبارك اعمالك

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يناير 2009)

*شكرا فيراري علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## بوسى هانى (12 يناير 2009)

المشكلة ان الوندوز سقط وعملتواحد جديد بس مش راضى يقبل الكاميراة كل ما اقفل الجهاز تختفى ولاذم اشيا الجك واحطة تانى علشان تظهر ومش راضيةى تشتغل وبيظهرلى رسالة بتقول هذا البرنامج يحمى جهازك من الفيروسات ومش راضية تقبل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

بوسى هانى قال:


> المشكلة ان الوندوز سقط وعملتواحد جديد بس مش راضى يقبل الكاميراة كل ما اقفل الجهاز تختفى ولاذم اشيا الجك واحطة تانى علشان تظهر ومش راضيةى تشتغل وبيظهرلى رسالة بتقول هذا البرنامج يحمى جهازك من الفيروسات ومش راضية تقبل




*أنا مفهمتش مشكلتك قوووي بس 

قوليلي برنامج ايه اللي بيحمي جهازك وبيديلك رساله 

بصي بالنسبه لتعريف الكامره سطبي التعريف الاول وبعدين حطي الجاك بتاعها

لو حطيتي الجاك وبعدين سطبتي التعريف الكامره مش هتتعرف ​*


----------



## بوسى هانى (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الرد البرنامج ماسح الفيروسات انتى فيرا المشكلة ان الكاميرا متعرفا بس كل ما اقفل الجهاز تختفى واشيل الجاك بتاع الكاميرا واحطة تانى تظهر بس مش بتفتح ويقولى ان دة برنامج حماية الفيروسات


----------



## بوسى هانى (12 يناير 2009)

والكلام دة بيحصل مع الكاميرا بس


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

*مش عارف العيب في ايه

ممكن تكوني مسطبه برنامج حمايه للجهاز

ويكون هوه السبب في ده كله
​*


----------



## AFRAIM (12 يناير 2009)




----------



## AFRAIM (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا على ردكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

*شكرا afraim علي مرورك​*


----------



## بوسى هانى (12 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الرد والاهتمام شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## بوسى هانى (12 يناير 2009)

انا كل ما احمل فلم من الرابط شير بيحمل بس مش بيفتح هو لاذم احمل الجزاء كلها ولة ممكن جزء واحد و ممكن تقولى خطوات التحميل وبعد كدة اذاى افتح الفلم اى نوع فلم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

بوسى هانى قال:


> انا كل ما احمل فلم من الرابط شير بيحمل بس مش بيفتح هو لاذم احمل الجزاء كلها ولة ممكن جزء واحد و ممكن تقولى خطوات التحميل وبعد كدة اذاى افتح الفلم اى نوع فلم



*
بصي يا بوسي بالنسبه للفيلم طبعا لازم تنزلي كل اجزاء الفيلم 

وتكون الاجزاء كلها في فولدر واحد وبعدين تفكي ضغطهم

بالنسبه لفك الاجزاء بتضغطي علي اي جزء وبتختاري كلمه extract to

وتحددي المكان اللي عايزه الفيلم يتفك ضغطه فيه

بالنسبه لطريقه التنزيل من موقع رابيدشير 

بعد ما تختاري اي جزء من الفيلم هتلاقي عندك اتنين مؤشر علي شكل دائره

اختاري اللي علي الشمال واضغطي علي كلمه free user 

بعد كده هيظهر عداد رقمي استني لحد ما يخلص وهتظهر كلمه download

وتنزلي في المكان اللي انتي عايزاه

كده كله تمام ولو معرفتيش حاجه او في اي مشكله قوليلي​*


----------



## داريااه (15 يناير 2009)

كل الروابط عندي ما بقدر افتحها بيقولي  errorبعد كل محاولة تحميل  ميرسي ليك  داريااه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*تقريبا مده الروابط انتهت 

قوليلي عايزه برنامج ايه

وانا انزلك الرابط هنا

شكرا علي مرورك​*


----------

